# newbie



## galdasc (16. Juni 2002)

hi

ich hab heut ma linux mandrake installiert und hab erstma nichts geblickt. als mir so langsam einiges klar wurde, hab ich festgestellt, dass ich nur meine fat32 platte, nicht baer meine ntfs platte gefunden habe. wo finde ich die ?? und wie komme ich online??? und ich kann auch nicht auf mein cd-lw zugreifen, da is son schloss auf dem icon. er sagt, ich habe nicht die rechte um darauf zuzugreifen, obwohl ich mich mit root eingeloggt habe.

vielleicht kann mir jemand bitte bitte helfen, bin am verzweifeln!


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Juni 2002)

viele Sachen auf einmal:

Grundsätzlich. 
Linux ist ein nicht so schnell durch klick und rumklicken x 2 erlernbares Betriebssystem.

Drum bitte ich dich:
Nimm das Handbuch oder anderes Buch (bzw tutorial -> http://www.linuxfibel.de) und fang bei 0 an.

Denn wie ein Icon aussieht ob schloss oder nicht kann dir selbst nicht der ober linux guru erklären ;P

Bei Linux gibt es viele Windowmanager.
Jedes Linux System sieht oftmals extrem anders aus als das andere ein beispiel:






Administriert wird ein Linux über sogenannte conf files.
Das sind text dateien im ordner /etc/

Mann kann diese mit einem editor wie z.b den vi editieren.

Drueck mal [strg] + F1 bzw F2 usw

und du gelangst auf die Konsole.
Das ist das linux  die oberfläche ist bei Linux eine zugabe. Ein Programm. Mann kann mehrere Oberflächen betreiben. Ich geh davon aus das du KDE gestartet hast. 

Wenn du auf der Konsole bist logge dich mal als root ein.

als root gibst du dann ein :

less /etc/mtab

Poste mal die ausgabe hier ins forum damit können wir mehr anfangen als mit nem Schlossicon 

Dann als nächstes :

less /etc/fstab

Dann dürften wir wissen was los ist. 


Schlecht währe auch nicht 
tail /var/log/messages


----------



## galdasc (17. Juni 2002)

thx erstma

also dein bild...??? ja, ich KDE gestartet. des mit den befehlen probier ich gleich ma aus, wenn ich wieder unter linux bin. ich hab halt leider kein handbuch, weil ich die distribution aus einer zeitschrift hab und da halt eben kein handbuch dabei war hehe.

und kannst du mir noch bitte erklärn, was die befehle bewirken??

thx

-/cu\-

ach ja, ich bin fast online gewesen, da kam bloß immer son 'pppd error'. des modem hat gewählt, aba dann wurde des pppd gestartet und dann hat die timeout zeit zugeschlagen, heißt es  ging net. vielleicht bringt dir des was.


----------

